# Beachcomber Salad



## Erik

I'm tryin' to eat healthy these days. This is a killer way to eat a little better.
Beachcomber Salad (Serves 4):

1/2 lb Spring Mix Lettuce

12 oz Grilled Chicken Strips

12 oz Balsamic Vinegarette 

3/4 c Bleu Cheese

1 Apple, cored, sliced into 8 pieces

1 c dried cranberries

Toss lettuce with Balsmic Vinegarette, distribute between 4 large salad bowls. Drizzle Bleu Cheese, evenly over all 4 salads, evenly distribute dried cranberries over salads, top salads with chicken, garnish each salad with 2 apple slices.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## jkath

I wouldn't change a thing - it sounds PERFECT!!!
Thanks Erik!


----------



## middie

sounds good erik !!


----------



## PA Baker

I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Piccolina

I love it for the title! "Beachcombers" was a favourite Canadian show of mine back in the late 80's. I don't like blue cheese, but I think that a soft, crumbly goat's cheese would probably work nicely here too. Many thanks for this scrumptious looking salad recipe, Erik


----------



## mish

Looks good, Erik.  Reminds me of a Waldorf w/o the grapes.  Will try.  Had to chuckle when I read the name "Beachcomber" and saw chicken as the main ingredient.  Expected to see seafood.  Maybe it's Chicken of the Sea.    Thanks, Erik.


----------



## kitchenelf

I expected "seafoody" type ingredients too - but nonetheless it looks wonderful!!!!  Better than dried starfish, small matchstick sizes of drift wood, topped with a few cracked sea biscuits!


----------



## CalGramma

This is a great salad Erik. I made a similar one a couple of months ago.
Had no balsamic vinegarette or bleu cheese...which I don't care for anyway, so subbed Raspberry vinegarette and some small cubed monterey jack cheese. Yummy!


----------



## mish

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I expected "seafoody" type ingredients too - but nonetheless it looks wonderful!!!! Better than dried starfish, small matchstick sizes of drift wood, topped with a few cracked sea biscuits!


 
Tried that one, elfie.  Takes a little manuevering with dental floss scraping the barnacles off.


----------



## pdswife

yummmers!  Thank you!!


----------



## BigDog

Any suggestions to replace the bleu cheese?  The recipe sounds great, but I cannot stand bleu cheese.


----------



## ironchef

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I expected "seafoody" type ingredients too - but nonetheless it looks wonderful!!!! Better than dried starfish, small matchstick sizes of drift wood, topped with a few cracked sea biscuits!


 
That's Morimoto's next dish!


----------



## ironchef

BigDog said:
			
		

> Any suggestions to replace the bleu cheese? The recipe sounds great, but I cannot stand bleu cheese.


 
You could use feta, queso cotija, or ricotta salata for similar textures.


----------

